# Under eye circles



## jellyfish (Feb 21, 2007)

What do you use (either homemade remedies or store bought products) to help reduce dark under eye circles?


----------



## daizzy (Mar 23, 2007)

I use herbal based product for the past couple of months to reduce my under eye dark circles. 
I used to suffer from tremendous amount of dark circles all around my eyes and as a result, I used to look like an ugly duckling. Then my colleague referred me about *Gold 24 under eye cream*, which is absolutely herbal based product without having any side effect. Now I’m almost free from under eye dark circle.


----------



## margi (Mar 24, 2007)

Where can i get that? Is it just at health food type stores? Or do i have to buy it online? How much does is cost?


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll have to give that a try. Where can i find it?


----------



## someone (May 24, 2007)

hey guys,

im new to this site, I need help to remove my under eyes dark circle coz its look like a panda…hehehee, well as daizzy suggested she used gold 24 under eye cream where can I find?? Is it costly??


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

Slightly dampened tea bags also helo due to the tannic acid.

Irena


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 16, 2007)

I have seen the Gold 24 creams on this site- the eye cream is about 20.00.
http://www.naturalplaza.com/


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going to try it- thanks for the link. This under eye problem has plagued me my entire life- it probably won't work for me but heck what's another 20 bucks down the drain- LOL!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Slightly dampened tea bags also helo due to the tannic acid.
> 
> Irena


I'll have to give that a try as I can't even fork out 20$..


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 29, 2007)

The reason that the undereye area appears dark is because of the thin skin in that area, so keeping the area moisturized and "plumped" helps.  Sleep hydrates the skin, so dehydration and lack of sleep causes the area to appear darker.  Iron deficiency can also contribute to darkness around the eye area.  When applying anything around the eye area though, be careful to apply it along the lower part of the orbital bone, and not too close to the eye.  The warmth from the skin causes it to "move", and get into the tear duct, especially while sleeping, which can result in puffiness.


----------



## Woodi (Nov 30, 2007)

A thin layer of aloe vera gel, topped with two cucumber slices works pretty good if you prefer more natural remedies.

I don't like putting products containing lots of strange preservatives so close to my eyes.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 30, 2007)

CUCUMBERS!!!!!  Every womans best friend!  Ok I will stop now


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL!!! Cucumbers don't do much for my eyes- unfortunately- nothing helps all that much but maybe one day I'll find something!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 30, 2007)

Hahaha dragonfly!  I always wonder about what the grocery people think when I buy just one cucumber... :O  but YES,- they work great for soothing irritated eyes and reducing puffiness.  I take 3 thin slices, and slice one into half circles, and press each half under the eye.  Then take the other 2 slices and place on top of the lids.  This also is great to do with a masque on the face, like yogurt and honey.


----------



## Woodi (Nov 30, 2007)

I never had heard of it with aloe vera gel smeared on under the cucumbers. I will try that.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 30, 2007)

I first discovered the effectiveness of cucumbers many years ago, after a bad sunburn that also left my eyes puffy.  (I also learned to stay out of the sun, which is the cause of most of what is thought of as "natural" aging, like premature wrinkling and "age" spots.)  The cucumbers took the swelling down immediately, and I also used the half circles under the eyes with dampened cotton pads, on clients during facials.  It works great with cucumbers also, and the half circle slices fit well under the eyes.


----------



## Mayamalhotra (Aug 17, 2021)

See this will gonna happen to you no matter what you will do. This is the natural thing so only one thing you can do which is using eye cream for dark circles to delay it. This is all I can say with my past few experiments or you can say experience.


----------



## lsg (Aug 17, 2021)

The Swiftcraftymonkey blog has some formulas for under-eye treatment.  You will need to have at least the $1. per month subscription to view them.





__





						Formulating an under eye gel: Raymond’s creation – Point of Interest
					






					www.swiftcraftymonkey.blog


----------



## AliOop (Aug 17, 2021)

lsg said:


> The Swiftcraftymonkey blog has some formulas for under-eye treatment.  You will need to have at least the $1. per month subscription to view them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize this is a VERY old thread, but since we are reviving it... I am currently testing an undereye cream based on a MakingCosmetics recipe that is free on their website. The special active ingredients, however, are NOT free (of course), but I can buy all of them for less than one tiny pot of undereye cream at the makeup counter. I am noticing a difference and would probably see more if I used it more consistently.


----------



## Rsapienza (Aug 18, 2021)

I have seen many DIY articles about coffee and under eye darkness. A quick google search will pull up some information.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> I have seen many DIY articles about coffee and under eye darkness. A quick google search will pull up some information.


Coffee is pretty effective in a variety of cosmetic products, but I'm very sensitive to it unfortunately. So sad since I love coffee!!


----------

